# Card For Suzy



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

As most of you already know, Suzy (Cazz's mom) has just been through major surgery and will be a week in the hospital before she can even come home!

What I thought would really be a wonderful surprise is if I bought a Get Well card and signed it with everyones name. If you want to participate please post 'what" you want me to put on the card for you and how you want me to sign your name.

I plan to mail the card by this Friday, April 25th.

What does everyone think??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love the idea, Tell her that the 4 L's with her a speedy recovery!! 

Thanks
laurie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great idea! For me, just put "sending puppy breath and doggie kisses your way. We're all begging for a speedy recovery."


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Great idea. Tell her "Me&2girls (Lisa) and MeMe wish her a super speedy and pain-free recovery".


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

"Thinking of you and praying for a speedy recovery"

Kim, Cricket and the Gang.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah! Great idea!

Get well soon! 
XOXO,
Kara and Gucci


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, great idea!
For me (please) put: Hope you feel better soon. Maryam&Pablo


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane- how nice of you 

XOXO Hugs,puppy kisses, and a speedy recovery,
Amanda, Belle, & Dora!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Diane, awesome idea, please put "Thinking of you and praying for a speed recovery, Carole xxoox" for me.
Thanks,
Carole


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow - that is very sweet of you....


"Warm sloppy poochie kisses from Ollie and Austin for a speedy recovery...Love Olliesmom...AKA Catherine


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, I'm excited about this little project, as I think Suzy will be utterly surprised.

It's sure to put a HUGE smile on her face!! :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane, great idea.

Please add, "Wishing you a speedy recovery. Hugs and doggie kisses....Susan, McKenna and Sedona"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great idea Diane. You are a love. 

from us write: Hav-a-speedy-recovery!!! lots of hugs and puppy kisses from Missy, Jasper & Cash


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great idea Diane!
Sending get well vibes and best wishes to you Suzy!!
We miss you!
Sally,Oliver and Comet


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think this is a great idea...I knpw hpw it is to be stuck in the hospital.
Please put Praying for a speedy recovery!!! Hava hugs and kissess,Megan..Jillee and Betzie's mommy!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Diane for doing this-great idea!

If you could please add:

Wishing you a speedy recovery,
Julie
Quincy and Vinnie send ear lickies and kisses your way!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great idea.
for me please write:

Wishing you a speedy recovery with lots of hugs & kisses.
Love, Leeann, Riley & Monte


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Diane you're so smart and thoughtful!

Please write:

Warm thoughts for a quick recovery.
Amy & Posh


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

We are an XOXOXOX. Hugs, KISSES and LICKY bunch, ehh? ound:

I really hope she feels better soon! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Diane,
Very thoughtful of you.

Suzy,
Wishing you a good recovery and I hope you are home soon with your darling Caz.
Nan, and the Hav duo, Chico and Cali


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, this is so nice

Please add "Best wishes for a speedy recovery - Michele and wet, furry kisses from Kodi and Shelby.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Diane~ You're a darling!

"Praying for a speedy, uneventful recovery. 
God bless you, Leslie"


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Your a sweetie Diane,

"Hugs and Slurps for a fast recovery, Debbie, Sam & Delilah"


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How nice. How about

"RLH real soon from Ivy and Gryff"


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

GET WELL SOON, OK? ....Doc, Izzy, Kai, and Judy A.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The MopTop Crew hopes you are feeling better soon!"


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope to see you yakking real soon!

Hugs and Kisses,
Marie and Sissy


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww Diane you're so thoughtful! "Wishing you a speedy recovery, Christy and Rufus (good buddy)"


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a nice idea!

For us, just write:

Best wishes for speedy recovery and puppy kissess from Julia and Bugsy.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

This card is going to be awesome! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Diane,

You may have to buy one of those BIG 2ft X 3ft cards! 

Kara


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

What a lovely idea! So thoughtful of you!

Get well soon!
Jacklyn, Nick, and Norah


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Diane,
You are quite thoughtful... thank you for doing this. 

"Hoping for a speedy recovery. Get well soon. - From '*Lo* and Hank"


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hugs and Humps ..errr kisses from Beamer! 

Ryan


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ryan..

I write it as I "SEE" it! ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Diane--

Bless you for your kindness...It's nice to know that there are so many thoughtful people!

From Maureen and Molly: Sweet prayers and very best wishes...can't wait till you're back!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a thoughtful idea!!

Healing wishes and missing you! Get well soon. Cheryl, Roxie and Brutus


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> Diane,
> 
> You may have to buy one of those BIG 2ft X 3ft cards!
> 
> Kara


Kara..

That's what I went to look for today..but didn't find any giant cards..I was told to check Hallmark..

Another idea I had (I PM'd Julie to run this by her) was to make a huge card with an 8 X10 photo of a group of Hav's from the forum (ie: play date)
But then someone would have to Email me a photo (and not get too caught up about whose photo to pick or we could be here a year trying to decide)

I could write on the front "HAV-A SPEEDY RECOVERY!!"..and on the inside..

SUZY..GET Well Soon..We All Miss You! Your Friends From The Havanese Forum (of course everyones signatures and comments would be added)

If I could pull this together, does this sound ok to everyone (don't make me crazy here..ound or should I just get a giant card? :frusty:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Very thoughtful Diane.

Salsa sends her puppy kisses. Hope you feel better soon. Salsa & Debby


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Suzy! Hugs, Jeanne and Maddie

(Diane- What a wonderful gesture! Thank you so much for doing this! My vote is for you to do whatever is easiest for you. We just appreciate your conveying our thoughts to Suzy).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's very sweet of you, Diane! Thank you for asking us and offering to do this for Suzy. I'm sure she'll be very happy to know we are thinking of her.

You will have to have loads of space for all these comments though!! lol

If you could, pls. write: "Hav hugs and kisses from Quebec. I hope you get well soon. Love Marj, Ricky and Sammy"

Thank you!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Marg..I'll find a way..


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Diane, thanks for doing this. What a nice idea. I'm sure Suzy will enjoy it and appreciate the effort. Do whatever works best for you....

My comment:
"Suzy, sending you lots of positive energy and hoping you're feeling better every day. Looking forward to when you feel well enough for a playdate.
Jill, Tess & Cody"


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Sending warm wishes for a quick recovery!
hugs and kisses from Ollie and Shelly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a neat idea!!! If you run out of room on a card you can put a sheet of paper in the card with the rest of the comments. From us..
Wishing you a speedy recovery. xoxo Jan and the JAS Havanese gang


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

OHHHH this is SO sweet! 

From me:

The forum is not the same without you! Get well soon, Melissa, Goldie and Stogie!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Diane, those are great ideas! I guess if you can't find the super big cards, then maybe 2 larger ones, or even use a paper on the inside. 

I like the picture idea too! I'd just pick a picture, I don't think anyone would mind which one? Just grab the one with the most dogs and/or best shot(s). I think she'll love it!

Now that you mention it, I haven't seen those big cards in a long time..usually Valentines' day at 7-11. lol Or Walgreens by the wrapping paper/gift bags near a major holiday. They may only have Mothers' day ones this time of year? *scratches head*

Kara


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Diane...what a great idea!

Best wishes for a speedy recovery! Love, Jen & Amy


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey you guys..I just want to say that it's great to have everyone one the "SAME PAGE" again eace::whoo::tea::Cry::grouphug:

Melissa has offered to do a collage (hopefully she can put the forum logo in the center)
and Julie is sending a copy of the forum quilt (since the card will have a few signature pages) 

I thought since the forum logo says "Now, we're talking", that I can put that on the front of the card, and when she opens it, have it say: "About YOU! Get well soon, Suzy and hurry back!

How's that?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Hey you guys..I just want to say that it's great to have everyone one the "SAME PAGE" again eace::whoo::tea::Cry::grouphug:
> 
> _Amen!!!_
> 
> ...


I love it! Wonderful idea, Diane. Maybe you can get a job w/Hallmark? ound:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Diane-
Really thoughtfull of you to do this-just write-

Get Well Really soon-we are thinking of you & sending tons of hugs and pupsters kisses
Pat-Miss Paige & Mr Roman


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Diane, what a beautiful and thoughtful idea! thank you so much!
I am just home for lunch now, but when I get home tonight, I will email you a picture of the FINISHED QUILT!!!! yipppppeeee!!!! that you can use for the card if you would like 
Please include.....lots of prayers and good thoughts for your healing Suzy, Beverly, Cooper, Lily, Winston and Barki.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, you almost make ME want to go to the hospital too, that card is going to be one awesome thing! :clap2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, thanks for doing this!

Please add: Get well soon! With lots of kisses and lickies from Lina and Kubrick.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Just a reminder that I will be mailing the card for Suzy on Friday..so if there is anyone else who wants to sign it..please post it to this thread by the end of Thursday, April 24th
(that's tomorrow!)


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Get well soon and hurry back to the forum!
Dawna


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Very thoughtful Diane! Add my "John Henry" to the list along with....Your MHS sistah's send love & prayers for an unusually quick recovery so you can get back to yakking!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, any news from Suzy? Hope she's feeling and doing better...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, I was thinking of her today too - any news??


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Maryam and Laurie...

I sent Suzy's DH an Email yesterday asking how she was doing and if she were home from the hospital. I haven't heard back from him yet, but will post a reply if I do.

I wasn't going to post the "card" I made for Suzy from the forum, thinking she may log on before she gets it (I mailed it yesterday) BUT..I'm kinda excited how it turned out, so I will take a chance...

This is what I did: Instead of trying to do a card big enough to cram eveyones name on, I bought a canister for dog biscuits and made paper dog bones. On each of the bones I wrote a member's greeting, putting thier avartar name on the opposite side. The dog bones of course were put into the jar. Next , I made a label for the jar and on the back side made an ingredients list. I did also make a card and signed it "From Your Human and Fur Friends at The Havanese Forum" (Note: Julie and Beverly A sent me photos of the forum quilt ..THANKS! And the Forum logo was a cut and paste photo)

BTW..CAZ got a terry dog toy out of this, as I used the tag as a template to make the dog bones..(I told you..I'm NOT artist..LOL!) ound:

Here are the some photos :


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow Diane, that's WONDERFUL!!! Suzy is going to love it. You really put a lot of time and effort into this.....THANK YOU!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Great idea!! Thanks*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane, what a GREAT idea. It's sure to make her smile. Thank you for doing this!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*card*

Thanks, great idea

Lots of likcks and kisses from the Hav Community and a speedy recovery

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Diane-
This was a GREAT idea--and you said you weren't "crafty"<:boink:

That was brilliant! I may use an similar idea with teacher gifts! 
I know Suzy will love it-and so will Caz!
:clap2: Great Job!:clap2:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great idea and the finished product brought tears to my eyes. This will be a very healing card!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

You guys are all SO SWEET! :Cry::Cry::Cry: :grouphug:

It was such a joy and blessing to do this for Suzy!!:bounce:

BTW..I did just receive an Email from Suzy..she is home now..but I think we all should wait until she is ready to post and give everyone an update..


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, I missed this and didn't get to be in on it. Very nice of you Diane and the pillow and goodies & card just too sweet. Suzy will love it!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, you did a great job!! Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, that looks wonderful! Great job!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Now THAT is probably one of the best, BEST gifts anyone could have gotten!

AND...I'm saying: ADD IT TO THE ARTWORK THREAD!

You are pretty cool!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:redface::redface::redface::redface: :redface::redface::redface:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow do I have overactive tear ducts. You had me crying again. Beautiful thought, creative and wonderful execution. I'm impressed.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwww..... Diane you are a genius! What a great idea to make those bones with a comment from everyone of us. Thank you for doing this. I'm sure Suzy will be touched and of course pupster will enjoy the new toy.  I LOVE the card with the photo of the forum quilt! Great idea. ((hugs))

Can't wait to hear news from Susan.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Brilliant! That is just SO PERFECT! Suzy will know how much everyone was thinking of her and praying for her, it's just awesome. Thanks so much, Diane for thinking of it and taking it on. You rock. :hug: 

I do hope Suzy is doing ok. Still praying for her.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, I'm very impressed! I think you had a great idea there and I'm sure Suzy's going to LOVE it! I do. Thanks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Diane, it is great. I hope she really likes it. I am hoping and praying for good news from her when she decides to post!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great item for her to read one by one when she is ready!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Diane, you are an awesome friend to suzy and all of us. Thank you for putting this together. It is wonderful and sure to lift her spirits.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

_*This*_ is exactly the kind of thing this forum is _really_ about. Not all that fighting and arguing we had awhile back.

You are all so full of love and caring (believe me, I know it first hand )

Diane~ you did an awesome job conveying it to Suzy. Excellent "card"!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane - the "card" is amazing. What a terrific idea! I know it will make Suzy feel better.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Diane, You did an amazing job!!! Thank you so much for putting together this wonderful gift on behalf of all of us. She's going to love it!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

So sorry I missed this thread!! I guess it is too late to add me to the list of well-wishers. But if Suzy reads this, I do wish her a speedy recovery, hurry back!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Diane--any word on how Suzy is doing yet?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

WOW DIANE!! You're creative!! It's beautiful and she'll love it. Any news on how she's doing?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diane, you are wonderful! I really appreciate your giving spirit and sweet heart. Thank you for doing this and including us. The whole gift is so creative. I love it!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Diane,
You created an awesome work of art with that card!
How kind and generous of you. I'm sure Suzy will be overwhelmed by it.
thanks


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your gracious compliments! :biggrin1:

Believe me, this is a great example of how it is better to give than receive! And besides, I couldn't have done this if many of you hadn't participated. There were over 
fifty "bones" made, and for those of you who missed out, you can still let Suzy know that you wish her a speedy recovery in either this thread, or the one she originally started regarding her upcoming surgery.

As for how she is doing, I did hear from her in an email that she put out to several people in general. I can say that she is home and doing very well...other than that, I think I will leave it up to Suzy to update everyone when she comes back..

You guys are awesome! :grouphug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Diane,

Love it - thanks so much!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane,

What a great idea, you are so creative!!! This is the best get well card, thank you.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Diane, the card is wonderful. What a perfectly creative and fabulous idea. I love it. Thanks so much for doing this - you are the best.


----------

